# Barn Burning Country licks!



## shawn_thomas (Oct 18, 2010)

Post and talk about your favorite Chicken Pickers, Country licks and techniques!


----------



## shawn_thomas (Oct 18, 2010)

heres a classic Brent Mason Lick from the song Hot Wired, great song to learn if you're working on your chicken picking. The tabs are fairly accurate and it comes with audio.

Riff#1: free guitar tab - brent mason - hot wired riff 1

Riff#2: free guitar tab - brent mason hot wired riff 2

If you have powertab or guitarpro, files for that can be found on the web.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Every time I see this Jerry Donahue video it pretty much makes feel like throwing my guitars away lol. The behind the but bends alone are ridiculous.

Actual song starts around 2:30, but the interview and run down of his technique is killer too.

The cool thing about this video is they show a closeup of his fretting hand the whole time. I actually was able to pick a couple of licks off it.

[YOUTUBE]TJaSZxZJFV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it would have been nice to hear the brent mason licks, but not nice enough to get me past the 2 pop-up ads and the 2 minute wait time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Three chord guitar is a site where you can find some good ideas. Here is the url and a clip.

[YOUTUBE]WCs34RKCUYk&feature=&p=EC69DD669D16EB96&index=0&playnext=1[/YOUTUBE]

threechordguitar.com/vids.htm


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> Every time I see this Jerry Donahue video it pretty much makes feel like throwing my guitars away lol. The behind the but bends alone are ridiculous.
> 
> Actual song starts around 2:30, but the interview and run down of his technique is killer too.
> 
> ...


wow! that guy is awesome!


----------



## shawn_thomas (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's a wicked vid of vince gill and brent mason 

YouTube - Brent Mason (and Vince Gill) - Don't Try This At Home

those who like Vince Gill, he has a wicked solo in Liza Jane:

YouTube - Liza Jane - Vince Gill (w/ The Players)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

shawn_thomas said:


> Here's a wicked vid of vince gill and brent mason
> 
> YouTube - Brent Mason (and Vince Gill) - Don't Try This At Home
> 
> ...


I guess that's what years of constant practicing and playing will do. An excellent clip.


----------



## shawn_thomas (Oct 18, 2010)

Great Video! I think he writes a Column now for guitar world now.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Forum member Robert has some free stuff too ..

Guitar Country Bending Lick video lesson


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

The Master..... Danny Gatton

[YOUTUBE]MS5XH84mmI4[/YOUTUBE]

His Licks and Tricks (part of a series of vids on Youtube. Search Danny Gatton Licks and Tricks)

[YOUTUBE]KRnDMPbtUSM[/YOUTUBE]

Great blues and jazz guitarist as well.


----------

